# Z31 alternator bolt



## isabellbtr (Nov 12, 2015)

I lost the bolt that goes into the ears of the alternator and holds it into the bracket on an 84 300zx, does anyone know the bolt size and thread pitch so I can get a new one? Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can order a new one from Nissan for about $7.

1984 Nissan 300ZX Alternator Fitting - NissanPartsDeal.com


----------

